# Deer Hunting Leesville Lake Area?



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

A buddy of mine recently bought a cabin down on Leesville Lake. I see there is some public hunting there, but know nothing about it other than the maps I downloaded from the DNR site. I thought I might check it out and do a little deer/gun hunting there this weekend.

Can anyone tell me about the area? It seems to be kinda small and fairly spread out. 

Q: am I going to be finding 500 cars in the parking lot when I get there? Slugs whizzing by my head?

Appreciate any info. PM me as necessary. 

Thanks and be safe out there.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

My buddy has a cabin directly across from some of the public land located on rt 164 near Desert Rd. I've ventured over there and checked it out a few times. There's a ton of deer over there, and there are rubs and scrapes everywhere. There's usually one to three cars parked in the public access parking area, but the actual huntable area seems pretty large. I've seen (more than a few times), guys loading deer into their vehicles when I drive by to get some lunch or at the end of the day.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

There are some good hunting grounds down there , but all the spots I have gun/bow hunted in the years past are infested with people now . For a couple years I bowhunted around the lake every weekend and never saw anyone . But the last few years have been horrible .


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

bigwalleye said:


> Can anyone tell me about the area? It seems to be kinda small and fairly spread out.
> 
> Q: am I going to be finding 500 cars in the parking lot when I get there? Slugs whizzing by my head?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rjhistory (Sep 21, 2014)

looking at various maps hunting/fishing/odnr what not, its tough to get a feel for where you can hunt at Leesville lake. i'm thinking you can hunt from the lake west to Autumn rd., and north to Dyewood rd.., i think a day of fishing cut early to scout the place may have to precede a trip with a fire-arm.

BANG BANG...suppertime


----------



## Rjhistory (Sep 21, 2014)

EAST to Autumn rd., not west, west from autumn rd. would put you in the lake


----------

